# Remington Sendero 300 RUM



## labzrule (Apr 13, 2010)

I am selling my Remington Sendero in 300 RUM. Here is the link. 
https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/remington-sendero-300-rum/


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have the exact same gun with the exact same scope! It’s a pretty deadly combo. If I didn’t already have one I’d buy it. I’ve killed deer with mine from 102 yards to 525 yards all one shot kills and a 1 shot cow elk at 722 yards.


----------

